
AWS Lambda – Python psycopg2 module (PostgreSQL) - psyhomb
https://gitlab.com/psyhomb/aws-psycopg2
======
psyhomb
Build psycopg2 python module inside of docker container with statically linked
libpq library. It's a perfect solution if you're developing AWS Lambda
function that communicates with PostgreSQL (RDS) database.

